# who goes out at christmas also?



## lyssa-anne (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi , I was just wondering who goes all out decorating for christmas after halloween is over! I am known to go all out for pretty much every occasion, (I love it) especially at Christmas (and halloween of course) !!! There should be a section for christmas on this site, for christmas decorating ideas!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Thats what christmas forums are for. Try one of those if you are looking for christmas stuff.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I do Christmas and win money for that but I think a section on how to turn Christmas stuff into Halloween props is a good idea...kind of like Nightmare before Christmas...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I don't know about that....?
I think most of the active members here try to keep on the build all year long.

The build contests are great motivators for that.

HMMmmm, tongues, that's an interesting idea. Maybe the next contest after the holidays??? I like it!!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I go all out at Christmas too. I do a whole Flip on November 1. My tree, which takes up the whole living room goes up the first weekend of December. Its all good. I love doing the big "flip". Wormey uses her Halloween props in her Christmas Set up. It looks great!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

turtle2778 said:


> Thats what christmas forums are for. Try one of those if you are looking for christmas stuff.


I agree thats what Christmas sites are for. We are ALL Halloween here! grrrrr


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Whats Christmas?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I think it's the break after Halloween. 

Actually, we decorate for Christmas too. But the same thought doesn't go into it as Halloween does, and I build Halloween props all year long...not Christmas props. LOL I do all theholidays, so the neighbors don't complain about my Halloween display!


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

I started with a Christmas Display and have added a Halloween display for this year. Last Halloween I just had a fogger a black light and some Misc. stuff from spirit and the neighbors loved it. Little do they know that this year I have added 20x the amount of props. The cool thing is that one of the neighbors asked my wife if I was going to be doing anything new for Halloween this year then he said "You know like you guys do at Christmas" Well get ready neighbors the storm is coming and it will only get bigger and scarier from here:voorhees: . Any ways yes I love Christmas and spend all of June and July buying and building Christmas related items. If you want a Christmas related forum go to planetchristmas.com


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I spend all of my money on Halloween (a non-denominational holiday). I'm usually exhausted by the time Halloween is over, so I just put out my 2 foot tree and a few strands of lights.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL The way Christmas is celebrated today, it could also be considered non-denominational. Santa, presents, rudolf, stockings, ornaments, etc. Many celebrate without delving into the religious aspects.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

kevin242 said:


> I spend all of my money on Halloween (a non-denominational holiday). I'm usually exhausted by the time Halloween is over, so I just put out my 2 foot tree and a few strands of lights.


Cracked me up!
I decorate some for Christmas....but usually just the tree, lights, garland, crap like that.....oops, did I say crap? It just doesn't inspire me like Halloween! I mean really, how many things can you do with a reindeer for Christmas? Now take that reindeer and pimp it out for Halloween....and presto! A great little creature to scare the little brats until they pee!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Speak up a little L, I can't hear you!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't go ALL out but I do decorate, we make ornaments and the inside of my house is all done up, I love the lights and music. But I think of Halloween all year round. The thing with Xmas is that it is a HAVE TO holiday, you have to buy your family expensive things and make everyone happy, I have tried to make it a "family get together" instead of a "what did you get me" but it never seems to work out that way. Halloween is a FUN time and noone expects much from me (well other than for me to be wrapped up in making things) So I perfer Halloween!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

For Christmas we usally put up about a third to half of what we do for Halloween.
But the gifts for the kids mostly even the money out.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Speak up a little L, I can't hear you!


Hugh? What'd you say?????


----------



## mnstrmum (Sep 6, 2005)

I barely decorate for Christmas...a tree, a few wreaths maybe a light or two...that's it...its not all that much fun for me....In my house its all about Halloween!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

We, like most of you, do a little decorating for Christmas. 

Christmas is all about lights. Halloween is all about props. 

Props are more fun to decorate with. That is why I like Halloween better.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I like decorating for Christmas. I don't have as much to decorate with, but love it just the same. There is nothing more soul warming than to sit in a dark room (except for the lights on the Christmas tree) with a Christmas CD on in the background snuggled up with hot chocolate and your sweetie.

As for suggesting that this discussion not go on in this forum, I am ashamed. First off, I thought we of all people should be accepting of views/beliefs/interests of others... just think of all of the jaw dropping that goes on in here when we hear of someone who says something derogatory of Halloween. Second, it is in the off-topic section, which is where it belongs. Third, it was a question, not a subliminal message trying to convert anyone. OK, end of lecture.

That being said... Happy Halloween and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

It's ok folks. You don't have to be ashamed if you go all out for Christmas..
I go all out. It's not nearly as much fun decorating, for obvious reasons.
I started a tradition of having Christmas Eve at my house. This will be my 4th year and it's a blast. Open house from 6pm on. Last year I closed the house at 530am. Karaoke, spirits, food.. Last year I picked up a 6ft artificial pre-lit for $9 bucks 90% off. OK,OK enough of that. Back to the evil....... lol..


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Ahhhhhhhh jinkies.. I go all out.. The more lights I can plaster to the house and yard, the happier I get.. My hubby hates it.. hates the electric bill for it..but I do it. lol.. He's just not much of a holiday person.. halloween or x-mas.. Besides.. I have 2 kids and the neighborhood here.. we'll there's over 50 at last count. I'm even doing a MM 6ft santa lol


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Lady Nyxie said:


> As for suggesting that this discussion not go on in this forum, I am ashamed. First off, I thought we of all people should be accepting of views/beliefs/interests of others... just think of all of the jaw dropping that goes on in here when we hear of someone who says something derogatory of Halloween. Second, it is in the off-topic section, which is where it belongs. Third, it was a question, not a subliminal message trying to convert anyone. OK, end of lecture.
> 
> That being said... Happy Halloween and Merry Christmas!


Nyxie,
It was suggested "There should be a section for christmas on this site, for christmas decorating ideas!" That is what people were reacting to. We are open minded here and Christmas can be discussed but a forum will not be created for it. Personally I don't think this thread will get much traction on a Halloween related forum.

To your second point, this thread was created in the Halloween forum under Halloween Discussions, not the Off Topic forum. It had to be moved by the moderator.

How did you come up with your third point? I see nothing about religious conversion in this thread.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

ah christmas a time of,hope,joy and love. which there is none in my life!  

ever time someone ask me what i do for x-mas i tell them that.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> Nyxie,
> It was suggested "There should be a section for christmas on this site, for christmas decorating ideas!" That is what people were reacting to. We are open minded here and Christmas can be discussed but a forum will not be created for it. Personally I don't think this thread will get much traction on a Halloween related forum.
> 
> To your second point, this thread was created in the Halloween forum under Halloween Discussions, not the Off Topic forum. It had to be moved by the moderator.
> ...


Hauntie...sometimes i just love you (((HUGS)))


----------



## lyssa-anne (Oct 19, 2006)

Wow...interesting....glad to see some people enjoy both Halloween and Christmas. Anyway thanks LadyNyxie I agree....by the way Greatwhite that tree was a great buy 
For the people that I upset.........I did post this ad in the wrong spot (gee sorry about that..I guess I was the first person on this site to ever do that..sorry) and my sugguestion, was just that ,a suggestion that is all! I do realize that this is a halloween site and the topic of anything other then halloween is not a good idea. I just thought that most people only visit this site around Halloween time, and everyone (well almost everyone) is very friendly and helpful and if people were into christmas also then.....anyway ...I realize now that is not the case and I am sorry I suggested such a terrible thing and sorry again about being the first to post a suject in the wrong spot!!!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Lyssa-Anne,
I don't think you upset anybody really, so please don't that that wrong! We all post ideas, thoughts, etc, and I have had MANY things moved to the proper spot. It only goes to help sort out when people are searching or looking for something & keeps things on topic.

I understood where you were going with this thought! I too have thought "if I can make these kind of things for Halloween, what could I do for Christmas to spruce up my displays???" I would love to make a scene like something you see at the malls ~ you know, those really big gifts and candy canes...

In all fairness, it is just that most people here work on Halloween related props, etc. throughout the entire year and adding a Christmas section would probably not get as much attention which would lead to not as much help, ideas, suggestions, etc. as we do get from Halloween related topics and props. 

A few weeks back a few of us started talking about a Halloween magazine type thing based on the lack of "good" magazines out there.....that went over like a lead ballon..........but we still threw out the idea....maybe it will lead to something else, maybe not a "magazine" but some sort of annual "most popular props" kinda newsletter.......my point is, this is a place to bounce ideas off of, but in return, it is a honest forum and if the people who run the forum don't think it will "go", we have to respect that. 

With this being said, I will end with the fact that there is an "off topic" section where we can post things like that. I think that if a thread started with Christmas ideas, etc. was to be started there, that is where it could stay with feedback, etc. The mods were just doing their job by moving it. And again, we all post things and they get moved from time to time. 

Don't get discouraged or offended.....nobody here was.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I like Christmas - I don't like paying for it. 

I love Halloween - I do like paying for it.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I love Christmas as well, I don't think we should be detoured to other forums for talking about it.  I know a lot of people on this forum who love it as well. 

Looking forward to it!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Here are some inspirational Christmas displays! Click on the green titles at the left of the screen.
http://uglychristmaslights.com/

(I'm particularly fond of "velvet rope" in the 2006 collection.)


----------

